# Come to Jesus Meeting



## Celtictigeress (Oct 4, 2006)

Alright so let me lay down the scenerio....

69/F Found in Bed with Fixed Pupils... Altered mental status...Patient is R AKA stiffnss in L Leg. BP was 140/100, Pulse 60, Resp 18 w/wheezing... and Pulse Ox 80....History of Diabetes, ESRD, HTN, and CVA with inability to support upper torso....

This being said I get on scene with my partner who isnt even old enough to Drive but is an MT-B, thinks he knows it all..and tries to tell the People WHO DO how to do their job....This being said Upon arrival I notice pt has altered mental status, I ask the Nurse on staff what her Glucose Levels were...87. I ask my Partner "DipS*it Incorporated" as I now call him what the vs were as I examine Pupils that I note are fixated..he says "The Nurse got this..." I state "Is that what you have" "No I didnt take them" I stated 'your Job is to do what is asked I asked you to get vitals and vitals from 2hrs ago isnt going to help us now" so pouting he tantrums over to the Ambulance and grabs my bag...He takes Her BP which is now sitting at 90/60 Puls dropped to 50 rsp is now 16 w/wheezing... Pulse Ox is 78... Im fed up I go out direct him to stay WITH THE PATIENT and grab my O2 Immediately with Non rebreather.. he asks "Where the f*ck are you going" after following me out while I have JUST told him remain.."Oh the nursing home staff is with her" *Insert eyeroll here from me* I wasnt going to touch on it...I took off to the Room Immediately Administering O2....Cap refill is delayed... I speak with her spanish basically asking her to look at me touch my hand small things... Partner "Shes childlike state its a stroke" argues with me.....basically anything I say is wrong.... then pulls the "Im the elder because Ive been here longer then you" My response "well Jr when you can drive an Ambulance then we can talk about senority do your job" I went to my boss About it... Im training the kid told him right down the the "Unresponsive"and trying to argue in front of the nursing staff....the kid is young and has not matured mentally... hes not all there feels he has to make a name for himself....

For the rcord pt was stabalized I administered insta glucose.... her glucose was at a 57 and dropping (Figures I was right) Boss told the Partner if he EVER contridicts me in front of others again.....Or ever questions what I know again he will face consequences...(He threw a tanrum in the ambulance about not feeling comfortable transporting her) heh... well then he needs to get out of this line of work..it happens but as a followup Pt is good.... stabalized and back at the Nursing home....

I recall a youngin on here asking if people had issues with ages... Here ya go a perfect example..contridicting someone that has been around a bit longer then you...

Acting like you know it all....

Not following orders to jeapordize a pat (The pt was in OUR care at that moment he left her after being told remain with her...ect)


----------



## EMTalex (Oct 5, 2006)

what a bugger! sorry mate that sucks! he'll get whats coming to him


----------



## c-spine (Oct 5, 2006)

after he gets hit with a lawsuit for abandonment, negligence, or stupidity, he'll realize you were right and act like a puppy with his tail between his legs. But he'll be in jail/prison/whatever(?) for the above-stated lawsuits.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Oct 5, 2006)

Well Ive been told by my Boss and I quote "your a damn good Medic you know your stuff but you have a big heart" each patient is family and their family is my family....With the Pt she was abandoned at a Dialysis center when we picked her up the first time..I do go and check on my Pt off duty make sure they are okay (Its a VERY small town) But when something is wrong with one and I give an Order I may not have been with the company that long but I dont like him going against what I say yanno? If he does it again I have told my Boss that He will either Fire the idiot or Ill walk....

He told the Boss "I dont like working with her because when we went to pick up the Pt she was bossy and did everything I was left to stand there" Well he misdiagnosed....she needed attention immediately...he cant handle a crisis...I was dictating what he could do....POLITE (Well for me) but what gts me as thin as I am Pt is heavy she collapsed down and I had to grab weight and he stood there.. the complaints to the Boss not only came from me but from the Nursing staff that witnessed his actions and the other Medics that arrived on scene... Am I wrong to be angry???


----------



## rescuecpt (Oct 5, 2006)

How old is this kid?  And he's a basic, you're a medic, right?  ie, you're medically in charge.  End of story.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Oct 5, 2006)

Hes 21.....

He has Napoleons complex hes short young wants to be the big shot.... Bossman has listed me in charge during his absence myself and another.... Its a mess but I think its handled...besides what goes around comes around and he just got wrote up for sexual harassment


----------



## EMTalex (Oct 5, 2006)

Celtictigeress said:


> besides what goes around comes around and he just got wrote up for sexual harassment



hahaha! got what was coming to him


----------



## Celtictigeress (Oct 5, 2006)

Ya..dcided to butter me up so the lil troll grabbed my *** with "If I got a chance id bend you over and...".I knocked the :censored::censored::censored::censored: out of him.... then forced the tears and went to my boss "crying" when he said I hit him I told the Boss "H pushed himself on me I felt threatened"

Granted I jokd andtalk :censored::censored::censored::censored: to the others there....But THEY and I both know the line yanno? and trollboy crossed it

though I think my boss knows that I hit him deliberatly...


----------

